# Ideas for competition in Central/Northern New Jersey



## PCwizCube (May 22, 2009)

Hello Everybody,

My friend and I are planning on hosting a competition in the Central/Northern area of New Jersey. 

We will probably hold the competition at a middle school with food, puzzles, stickers, etc. to sell.

We are planning to host the competition in the summer, but we do not know the best date. Originally, we planned June 27, thinking it was a good date, but my friend was in charge of finding the venue. He was supposed to get it by April, but he is lazy and now I have to do it. Consequently, hosting a competition on June 27 would be too soon. 

What does everyone think is a good date? I don't know peoples' vacation dates, or when they go to camp or something, so I don't know the best date. If you are interested in my friend and I hosting this competition, please post/vote on the date you think is best.

EDIT: I just talked to masterofthebass (Dan Cohen) and he said that July may be a good date so people have their last chance to qualify for the US Nationals. I think that it's an excellent point so maybe some day in July would be better for a competition.


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

Well the 15th should definitely be out, unless you're willing to make an unofficial event.


----------



## a small kitten (May 22, 2009)

Any day in July would work for me. I also have quite a few friends who may be interested in competing if it is set sometime in July.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 23, 2009)

July 18th...so i can use this is a late birthday present


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 23, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> July 18th...so i can use this is a late birthday present


haha...nice idea.
My comp is 6 days after my b-day, as sort of a late present ;p


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 23, 2009)

As soon as possible for me really. I shall be there.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2009)

Any time after June 3rd. I can't really vote yet, but most likely I would be there.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Any time after June 3rd. I can't really vote yet, but most likely I would be there.



Unless he has a time machine it would be rather impossible to have a competition before June 3rd. (8a4)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 24, 2009)

After Nats, I'll be in New Jersey then.


----------



## Bryan (May 26, 2009)

I would work with a delegate to see when they are free. Like shelley mentioned, you might have a difficult time finding a delegate for 8/15.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I would work with a delegate to see when they are free. Like shelley mentioned, you might have a difficult time finding a delegate for 8/15.



you'd also have trouble getting some top cubers there. Most of the guys on the EC are planning on being somewhere that weekend.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 26, 2009)

Good luck getting Tyson to approve 8/15 too. I'm voting 8/15 just because I want to see what he'd say.


----------



## Tyson (May 26, 2009)

I'll vote 8/15 as well.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 27, 2009)

Sorry everybody.

I didn't realize I put up an option the same date as the nationals until after I put up the voting system. I asked masterofthebass (Dan Cohen) to edit the poll options and he kindly did so. Thanks a lot! 

Well so far the top real available dates are July 18, August 22, and August 29. They are all currently tied with three votes each. 

Well I just talked to Dan and he said that July may be a good date so people have their last chance to qualify for the US Nationals. I think that it's an excellent point so maybe some day in July would be better for a competition. 

So I might decide to do July 18 if no one else votes and a delegate is available on that date. But if you guys want a different date just vote soon because I want to give the information to the venue soon.

EDIT: I talked to Bob Burton and he said he was unavailable July 18. So I might go with July 11 or July 25. July 11 has one vote while the 25 has none, but I might wait if either goes higher.


----------



## Bryan (May 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> EDIT: I talked to Bob Burton and he said he was unavailable July 18. So I might go with July 11 or July 25. July 11 has one vote while the 25 has none, but I might wait if either goes higher.



Bob is also busy on July 11.


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I talked to Bob Burton and he said he was unavailable July 18. So I might go with July 11 or July 25. July 11 has one vote while the 25 has none, but I might wait if either goes higher.
> ...



Indeed, I am going to your competition, right? 

Wasn't the whole point of this particular competition to have a competition in a new area (Baltimore)?


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2009)

Oooooh July 18. I'll have a comp then too!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 27, 2009)

Is July 25th the only date available?


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



Baltimore?
I'm thinking about trying to organize something with my cubing club teacher (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TODA01) fall this year. Nothing is planned yet, but we will see what we can do once the next school year starts.

Vault,
I knew the competition couldn't be that early. I guess the point of that post was basically any time would be fine for me.

I suppose I would want to have it July 18th. The earlier the better!


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2009)

This is my summer schedule:

7/11 - Minnesota
7/18 - Block Party
7/25 - Parents' 25th Anniversary
8/1 - (Available)
8/8 - (Available)
8/15 - Nationals
8/22 - Vermont
8/29 - Vermont


----------



## JBCM627 (May 27, 2009)

Bob needs to go to the Indiana Open on the 25. But I guess he thinks his parents are more important than cubing.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> This is my summer schedule:
> 
> 7/11 - Minnesota
> 7/18 - Block Party
> ...


Whoa that really limits my choices. August 1st or August 8th....

Hehe what about Tyson? You live in New York City where are you going to be on all those dates (besides August 14-16)?


----------



## Bryan (May 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This is my summer schedule:
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316

You could also try Ian Winokur.

Sapan should really get added to that list, then it would be pretty comprehensive.

I wonder how well a competition would do the weekend before Nationals. It seems like you would get a lot of local cubers, but you would probably lose a significant number of people who have to travel. Especially since Nationals is 3 days this year.


----------



## Tyson (May 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > This is my summer schedule:
> ...



Bob is my transportation.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316
> 
> You could also try Ian Winokur.
> 
> ...



Ian would probably rather delegate a small competition anyway, so that might work.

That list is also missing Ambie Valdes (Caltech Fall 08), Chris Krueger (Austin 08), and Michael Young (Utah Open 09) and probably a lot more from other countries. I'd say its far from comprehensive.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Bob needs to go to the Indiana Open on the 25. But I guess he thinks his parents are more important than cubing.



Aww, I was really hoping Bob (and Tyson) would be here.


----------



## Kian (May 27, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316
> ...



Chris Krueger is on the list. He's listed as a Chinese delegate.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316
> You could also try Ian Winokur.
> 
> I wonder how well a competition would do the weekend before Nationals. It seems like you would get a lot of local cubers, but you would probably lose a significant number of people who have to travel. Especially since Nationals is 3 days this year.


Wow how did I miss him when I was looking at the list. I guess I could get him to be my delegate. 

And well August 1st is two weeks before Nationals. So maybe people haven't started traveling then? 

And maybe if I had a different delegate (ex. Ian Winokur) I could get it July 25 or something like that.


----------



## Bryan (May 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316
> ...



Well, it worked so well when you assumed Bob was free every weekend, so just assume Ian is free also.

Out of curiosity, what is the availability of your venue?


----------



## PCwizCube (May 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe if I had a different delegate (ex. Ian Winokur) I could get it July 25 or something like that.
> ...


Hey I said maybe.

Availability of my venue? What does that mean? I was planning to use a school gymnasium, and I would have to get the board of education's permission in order to have the competition there. The venue choice is not final so it might not be the gym.


----------



## shelley (May 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



What dates will it be available? As with the delegate, it's not wise to assume it will be available every weekend if you haven't checked first.

Why don't you contact Ian and check with your venue's schedule first instead of idly wondering on the forum? When you have a some more realistic dates to work with, THEN come back and make your poll.


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



I was surprised I got Ian to come out of retirement for a day to come to Newark, but he only came because he was in New York that weekend. Keep in mind that he does not (typically) travel to New York in the summer because he's a teacher and hence is off during the summer. He currently resides in Massachusetts. Though, if Team BLD was an official event, I KNOW he'd be there.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2009)

Bob said:


> I was surprised I got Ian to come out of retirement for a day to come to Newark, but he only came because he was in New York that weekend. Keep in mind that he does not (typically) travel to New York in the summer because he's a teacher and hence is off during the summer. He currently resides in Massachusetts. Though, if Team BLD was an official event, I KNOW he'd be there.



Yeah I've wanted to do team BLD with Ian for a long time, and I think I might have missed what was my only chance . Newark was just too busy, maybe I'll get another chance sometime...


----------



## PCwizCube (May 28, 2009)

Oh he lives in MA? Blah I just messaged him a few hours ago. Better message him back saying never mind. So I guess the best date is August 1st.


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Oh he lives in MA? Blah I just messaged him a few hours ago. Better message him back saying never mind. So I guess the best date is August 1st.



To be perfectly frank, I have been less than impressed with your organization and handling of things thus far. Generally, most organizers have things like their delegate and date (and location) set as opposed to aimlessly trying to figure it out on an internet forum.


----------

